
Without Touching a Line of Code - michaelbrooks
https://mikeylicio.us/blog/without-touching-line-of-code
======
Arrezz
I understand what you mean, sometimes I also get frustrated at the companies
advertising their codeless service. I think that you have to realize that most
likely you are not the target audience for these products. They are
simplification tools that tend to break at some point of complexity where you
are forced into the nitty gritty anyway. I think this might even be a reaction
to the "Everyone should learn to code" type initiatives.

------
narsqt
ok...?

